# Glanz Wax



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well i got some last week and tried it out on one of the wings on the merc

all i can saw is wow it left the wing well slick i also tried another product on the same side rear pannel and didn`t feel as slick 

then last night it rained and there was hardly any rain water left on the wing comparing to the rear qtr panel


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I LOVE that stuff, so easy to use too. If I'm in a hurry then it's my go to product everytime. 'cept I'm running out now Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

its great, put it in a spay bottle and it is even better


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

andyollie said:


> its great, put it in a spay bottle and it is even better


thats what i was think mate :thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Great tip about the spray bottle. It really is the dogs danglies and even for a muppet like me makes my BMW come up a treat!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice tip on the spray bottle, will try that next time. I too love this product, and it does leave panels super slick. Used it on an A4 very recently. Lasts well too, and is good value. A top product in all respects. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

glanz is a top product and easy to use


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Can you use it neat from the spray bottle or does it need diluting down? I presume neat but just wanted to check.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

it wont need diluting mate, in fact i dont think it would mix well with water


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Can it be layered?
And how soon between coats?:thumb:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Can it be layered?
> And how soon between coats?:thumb:


dont know how u would layer it, it rubs off too easy


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I meant like you would with EX-P, say at least 4-12 hours between coats.
Layer was the wrong word


----------

